# Festool OF 1010 under base dust swiveling shroud



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
May I ask if anyone has used the above router with the under base rotating dust shroud please? How much dust does it collect when edge routing ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was really impressed as it was pretty much the majority of it when I tried . I wear a mask regardless but I couldn't see any dust on the floor . My only negative was when I tried to go around a corner and it got hooked on the edge . No biggy really .

I use a general international dust extraction unit connected to Festools overpriced pipe , but TimberTaylor found a great alternative from Bosch I believe for the pipe . 

Btw mine is the Festool 1400 but I think there quite simular


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Like RainMan I have the OF1400 and it does an excellent job of collecting the dust. It is harder to see with the dust extraction on tho.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

It does slow you down a little around the corners but its ability to capture sawdust is well worth the extra effort. I too own the bigger brother but they operate the same way.

You can get a cheaper hose from Home Depot. Part number# VAC0005, as Rick alluded to. This allows you to hook it up to your shop vac or DC system.


----------



## londonjoiner (Jan 16, 2007)

I've had the of1010 a few years now and used with my midi vac it gets pretty much 99 to 100% of the dust when using the swiveling chip catcher. I'll be getting the of1400 this week hopefully the dust catcher on that will be just as good.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

